# RMEF Donation



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Was asked to make a cribbage board for Rocky Mountain Elk Foundation auction in Montana by my BIL. Actually made 2. First one, made from .75" maple cupped terribly after carvng (even after being sealed) despite wood being in my shop for 2+ years. Was able to get it to lay flat again, but was not confident that it would stay, so I took Honest John's advice and bought a !' pine round from Menards to make the second one.

Going to send both, hope they do well. Was quite pleased for my first go around..


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Super impressive Dave . I used to hear people talk about this game ,but have no idea how it works . 
Love the art work in yours , wow !


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Super impressive Dave . I used to hear people talk about this game ,but have no idea how it works .
> Love the art work in yours , wow !


I have no idea how to play either. Was fun yet frustrating. Thanks for the comments.


----------



## MoHawk (Dec 8, 2013)

Very nice work and I don't know how to play Cribbage either!


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Great job, I know how to play, but never saw as fancy a cribbage board as those. 
Very well done,
Herb


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

Dave

Interesting must be the week to donation to the Elk foundation. I am also shipping a piece to the RMEF foundation banquet in Seeley, Montana. where is yours going?


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

That's a great looking game board, Dave! Like others, I have no idea how to play the game but the boards have always looked interesting.

David


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

cribbage is a great game fun to teach the grand kiddos.


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Scottart said:


> Dave
> 
> Interesting must be the week to donation to the Elk foundation. I am also shipping a piece to the RMEF foundation banquet in Seeley, Montana. where is yours going?


Great Falls. I saw your design, very nice! Wish I could paint...


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

You did that round panel good, grasshopper!!!


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very nice Dave.


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

One of the best looking cribbage boards I have seen


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Wow great job


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Beautiful boards, Dave. Shame about the warping on the maple one.

It's probably been about two decades since I played that very good game.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Cribbage, no thanks I ain't hungry....have no idea how to play but can say that the design and execution of the boards look great. With the elk in the design it should feel very at home in Montana. Great job.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Beautiful piece, Dave! 
The game is played to 121 points...the holes are for putting little coloured pegs into for keeping track of the score. Sort of like a race track. Four rows, four players.
https://bicyclecards.com/how-to-play/cribbage/

https://www.amazon.ca/StealStreet-P...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B0014WPECM


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Beautiful project. The carvings came out looking great. I haven't played cribbage in 30 years but I grew up playing it with my family.

I may have to carve one just for nostalgia. Of course won't be nearly as nice as yours.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

The three dimensions really popped on this piece. In art that's called Bas Relief. Really nice job on this. You CNC guys keep tempting the rest of us with gorgeous work like this.


----------



## ScottyDBQ (Jul 5, 2008)

Played a few times many decades ago - but never saw a board as spectacular as yours. Great job!


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Wow, thanks for all the comments! I hope they do well at the auction.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Good job! Got a cribbage board in the attic. Never figured out how to play it. I'm till trying to figure out the golf tee game at Cracker Barrel!


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Dave great looking boards. I'm sure they will make good money for the foundation. I played the game 30+ years ago with a neighbor and not sure if I ever won, but it was fun. I'd like to make a few boards but I don't know if I would ever find the time or someone to play with, might have to teach one of the great-grandkids how to play.


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Update, the RMEF banquet was held Saturday evening. The pine board was put into a silent auction and brought 150.00 and the maple one was put into a $3/ticket raffle and according to my BIL, had between 150-200 tickets in the bucket. Also donated one of my wine bottle/glass holder which brought 125.00.

Pretty happy with the results. Will see if it brings me any more work. Thanks everyone for the comments.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

You are now a professional fundraiser!! Good show.


----------

